# Falsche SMS von Rechner



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

Hallo Leutz!

Ich hoffe mal, ich bin nicht völlig off-topic hier...
Folgendes: Ein "Spaßvogel" hat damit begonnen, SMS mit meiner Absendernummer zu verschicken. Muß wohl von einem Portal im Netz aus gehen, da in einer SMS ein Sonderzeichen reingeriet, welches nicht darstellbar ist. Ansonsten alles zu verwechseln, also keine Werbetexte etc.
Gibt es IRGENDEINE Möglichkeit, sowas zurück zu verfolgen oder anderweitig beweisbar zu machen, von wo die kam?

Der Trick ist, ich weiß, von wem die kommen. Und mit "Spaßvogel" meine ich eher "Geisteskranken Paranoiker" 

Thanx 4 help!


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

Karl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es IRGENDEINE Möglichkeit, sowas zurück zu verfolgen oder anderweitig beweisbar zu machen, von wo die kam?


...für Privatleutz kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Es sei denn, am Ende der Nachricht stand eine Werbung des Portals, über das sowas kostengünstig möglich ist (T-Online, U-Boot, u.s.w.) und dort könnte man ja mal vorsichtig anfragen.

Im www gibt es zahlreiche Anbieter für Portale zum Versand von SMS aus dem Internet. Einer schrieb mal als Slogan: _"....smsfa**.**, deine Freunde verarschen!!!_" Der Absender ließ sich über diesen Service den Spaß was kosten - das Angebot lief über einen Dialer.


----------



## Dino (18 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Angebot lief über einen Dialer.



Dann haben wir den Typ vielleicht demnächst als "Kunden" in einer anderen Abteilung im Forum


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

@ Dino,

dieser SMSfake war von vor dem 15.8.03, mit einer 0190er Nummer und Dialer von QN über GN. Heute gehört die Seite zu Sendman und ist in der alten Aufmachung nicht mehr erreichbar.
Aber interessant war das dann damals schon - man konnte für 1,86 € (pro Minute), bis zu einer Stunde, massenhaft Freunde und andere Weggenossen (einschließlich sich selbst) verarschen.


----------



## sascha (18 November 2004)

> man konnte für 1,86 € (pro Minute), bis zu einer Stunde, massenhaft Freunde und andere Weggenossen (einschließlich sich selbst) verarschen.



Und am lautesten gelacht hat am Schluss derjenige, der kassiert...


----------

